
Ask HN: Who actually likes videos and why? - hollaur
I stumbled upon this funny thread, and decided to write about why I hate video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@laurenholliday_&#x2F;i-got-99-problems-and-theyre-all-related-to-video-1b779e7ab49<p>Do you like video? What do you think of it for marketing? I personally hate them.
======
gitgud
For me videos are about personality and creativity. This is usually conflicts
with technical tutorials, in which I don't care about the personality. Plus:

\- Not searchable \- High bandwidth \- Visually overwhelming sometimes

